# Just realized



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2015)

The only things  that I don't have on this Backyard Herds forum are sheep and alpacas.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 26, 2015)

Sheep are great - what are you waiting for???


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2015)

I knew someone was going to say that. I actually thought about getting some. I think I'm at my limit.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 26, 2015)

Stay away from the dark side Glenmar! Stay away!!!!! 

Goats rule


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 27, 2015)

Alpacas are mighty cool.  I'd get some if I had the money and the room.


----------

